# Sumners Pond, Barns Green, West Sussex



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

We've spent a lovely weekend here mhf site entry

, which was no doubt assisted by the superb weather 8) . It's a lovely spot, even if you're not in to fishing (like us - can't see the point if you can't eat them!). They have 2 lakes at the campsite (extra charge for fishing), and another "match fishing" lake, separated by some lovely woodland walks. There's a cafe on site overlooking the campsite ake, and a pub just up the road. 
Also a rally field, and the owner has started on another lake, and will also have electric points in the rally field next.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Sounds good, Mike.

Good enough for us to book for this Friday and Saturday night :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi we spent our only 1 night away in our new motorhome here. The site staff were very friend and helpful. Would recommend this site, didn't fish but looked great.


----------

